# [question stupide]stage 3

## AgentMat

Je me demandais si quelqu'un avait déjà penser à mettre à disposition sur ftp/torrent/... des stages 3 à jour. Autrement dit prendre le stage 3 officiel, faire un emerge -uDpv world dessus sans changer le profile, et le make.conf et l'uploader. Un peu comme le latest_portage_snapshot quoi. La team officiel peut difficilement faire ça (stabilité, test, handbook à mettre à jour, ...). Mais pourquoi pas quelque chose de non officiel ? La peur d'utiliser des binaires non certifiés ? 

Après tout on télécharge bien des livesCD compilés par des gens du forum.

C'etait ma question à 2 cents :p

----------

## Temet

Useless.

De toute manière, dès que t'as changé tes flags dans le make.conf, t'es bon recompiler quasi tout.

----------

## d2_racing

C'est très vrai  :Smile: 

Gentoo c'est une question de choix...alors c'est pour ça qu'on doit procéder ainsi.

----------

## AgentMat

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Useless.
> 
> De toute manière, dès que t'as changé tes flags dans le make.conf, t'es bon recompiler quasi tout.

 

Perso je suis pour la recompilation au fur et à mesure des updates, c'est pas comme si la différence était frappante en passant de i686 à -march=prescott par exemple. Surtout que les applis qui utilisent SSE et cie doivent pas être nombreuses dans le stage 3 ^^

@d2_racing : justement si t'es pas un ricer ca peut être intéressant de gagner quelques heures sur son install, c est un choix comme un autre  :Very Happy:  Surtout que la ca t empeche pas de le recompiler si t as envie. (mais sans avoir à se faire chier avec la mise a jour de gcc, glibc et cie)

----------

## kopp

Ouais enfin, tu crois que quelqu'un va s'amuser à sacrifier une machine/partition juste pour faire des mises à jour sur un système qu'il n'utilisera pas  ? Surtout qu'il faudra faire les mises à jour assez souvent sinon ça perd son utilité.

----------

## AgentMat

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ouais enfin, tu crois que quelqu'un va s'amuser à sacrifier une machine/partition juste pour faire des mises à jour sur un système qu'il n'utilisera pas  ? Surtout qu'il faudra faire les mises à jour assez souvent sinon ça perd son utilité.

 

on parle d'un stage 3, c'est pas comme si on parlait de plusieurs GO, sans compter qu on peut très bien chrooter dans un répertoire sans créer de partoches.

Une mise à jour une fois par semaine doit pas être bien longue. Par contre la si on regarde la 2007.0 90% des paquets sont à recompiler ca devient tout de suite plus chiant.

----------

## dapsaille

Mais vu que nous sommes tous très bon nous avons tous comme base gentoo 2005.0 et nous n'avons pas besoin de stage3 :p

 hehehe

----------

## d2_racing

Perso, je download un stage 3 et je modifie mes use...et up emerge -e system.

----------

## jerep6

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Mais vu que nous sommes tous très bon nous avons tous comme base gentoo 2005.0 et nous n'avons pas besoin de stage3 :p

 

ou pas

----------

## ghoti

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> nous avons tous comme base gentoo 2005.0

 

Ah ces djeunz !   :Laughing: 

----------

## _Seth_

c'est pas loin du postcount ++ mais je voudrais dire qu'en ces temps où l'avenir de Gentoo semble incertain, il est quand même remarquable d'avoir installé son système en 2005 et d'avoir seulement eu à faire un :

```
# eselect profile set <number>
```

Il y a tant de distrib sur lesquels c'est beaucoup plus problématique (Mandriva, *ubuntu), voir complètement traumatisant (RH).

----------

## titoucha

Perso je ne vois l'utilité de ce stage3 tenu à jour, car enfin une Gentoo ne s'installe pas tous les jours donc il faut fournir un petit effort au début et ensuite on est bon pour des années.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Perso je ne vois l'utilité de ce stage3 tenu à jour, car enfin une Gentoo ne s'installe pas tous les jours donc il faut fournir un petit effort au début et ensuite on est bon pour des années.  

 

C'était grosso/modo ce que je voulais dire mais bon l'humour à l'air de passer autant que la DAVSI donc   :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Bon alors j'aurrais du dire que j'étais d'accord avec toi   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## jerep6

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> je voudrais dire qu'en ces temps où l'avenir de Gentoo semble incertain [..]

 

Pourquoi l'avenir de gentoo est il incertain ?

----------

## pasmoi

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Perso, je download un stage 3 et je modifie mes use...et up emerge -e system.

 

moi je ne sait toujours pas comment définir correctement mes use

j'ai lu la doc ... mais elle est useless

à moins de faire 3H de recherche sur ce à quoi sert chaque nom que l'on peut mettre dans le use, je ne voi pas trop comment faire ...

 *Quote:*   

> Pourquoi l'avenir de gentoo est il incertain ?

  +1?

 *Quote:*   

> enfin une Gentoo ne s'installe pas tous les jours 

 

ben si, quand tu arrive devant une machine sous windows, tu va pas non plus la laisser comme ça, la pauvre ...

(non, sèrieusement, je suis contrain d'installer en moyenne un linux par mois, mais c'est la première fois que j'essaye la gentoo, avant j'utilisait d'autres distribs).

----------

## AgentMat

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Perso je ne vois l'utilité de ce stage3 tenu à jour, car enfin une Gentoo ne s'installe pas tous les jours donc il faut fournir un petit effort au début et ensuite on est bon pour des années.  

 

Je suis entièrement d accord, c'est juste que je viens d'avoir 2 nouveaux pc (je passe d'amd à intel donc adieu stage 4) donc 2 installations en peu de temps. Plus un pote m'a demande de lui faire une install de gentoo tout en lui expliquant, et si y'avait pas eu à recompiler 90% du stage 3 ca aurait été plus sympa (il a jamais utilisé linux donc il comprenait pas pourquoi on venait de telecharger un truc pas à jour qu il fallait recompiler en entier  :Razz:  )

Sinon pour la petite histoire il travaille sous maya et il a pu tester la version windows et linux. Sous windows son pc tourne pendant 1H à 100%, le bureau est inutilisable et il plante sans finir le rendu. Sous linux son bureau est toujours réactif et le rendu se finit parfaitement en 2H. Moralité si vous connaissez des gens qui bossent sur maya ca devrait être facile de les convertir à linux ^^

----------

## _Seth_

 *pasmoi wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Pourquoi l'avenir de gentoo est il incertain ?  +1?
> 
> 

 

Pour faire simple, il y a des problèmes de communication, voir de structure, et notre chère distrib a vu plusieurs devs claquer la porte (certains sont revenus ensuite). La DWN a annoncé au moins deux fois que Gentoo était très mal en point (c'était très alarmiste à mon goût). Il y a quelques posts récurrents dans le topic 

[3615 Mavie] Chronique de geeks (voir là aussi). Nous avions abordé ce sujet dans une discussion un peu plus longue... (on en parle un peu ici, entre les lignes)

Bref, au final, à chacun de se faire son avis (avec le Gentoo Universe, les compte-rendus du Gentoo Council Meeting et autres documents en ligne), mais Gentoo n'est pas encore morte et ne s'arrêtera pas demain.

PS: j'espère que ce post n'est pas trop subjectif mais c'est difficile de ne pas prendre parti.

----------

## d2_racing

À mon avis, tant qu'il va y avoir quelques dev et des serveurs pour downloader des packages....je considère que la distribution est vivante.

Je me rappelle que ça déjà brassé pas mal chez Debian...et elle est encore là  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

En plus au niveaux des paquets c'est redevenu assez réactif, donc pour moi la Gentoo n'est pas morte   :Very Happy: 

----------

## anigel

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ouais enfin, tu crois que quelqu'un va s'amuser à sacrifier une machine/partition juste pour faire des mises à jour sur un système qu'il n'utilisera pas  ? Surtout qu'il faudra faire les mises à jour assez souvent sinon ça perd son utilité.

 

Faudrait vraiment avoir que ça à faire ^^..

Plus sérieusement, je ne le ferai pas régulièrement. Mais là, le stage3 datait vraiment beaucoup, et de plus un outil essentiel a été mis à jour entre-temps (expat), et pose pas mal de soucis si l'on n'y prend pas garde. Alors...

----------

